# Acer Harddrive & Acer Disk Formatter CD



## kpq74 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am at a loss being working on my sons computer for 3 days now.. he moved it rearranging his room and it stopped working. When he told me the recovery discs didn't work I found out he had deleted ALL partitions off the hard drive. I will try to put down everything we have done so far so that anyone who is able to help will understand what hasn't worked or point out something we missed.

At this point I will tell you what I know of the computer Specs if need any other info let me know:
Acer T180 Windows XP
Hard Drive: Hitachi Deskstar Model: HDS728080PLA380 SATA
Motherboard:MCP61SM-AM
NO FLOPPY DRIVE

I have 2 discs I bought from Acer the bootable CD and the Recovery CD, When we put in the Recovery CD it says:
Error Reading Disk when you hit OK blue screen of death with:
The windows Logon Process System Terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc0000006 (0x00000000, 0x00000000)
The system has shut down

I have an actual Windows XP professional disk I used to try to restore with got to the partitions screen to see no partitions but the following repeated 4 times (where the partitions list usually is):
Unknown Disk
(There is no disk in this drive)

When you exit I get:
Setupdd.sys: Page_Fault_in_nonpaged_area
Stop: 0x00000050 (0xe551cf00, 0x00000000, 0xf74c4b86, 0x00000002)
Setupdd.sys address f74c4b86 base at f749b000 datestamp 3b7d8507

Spoke to Acer told them all the above they said to Burn onto a CD their ISO file called Post Acer Disk Formatter CD ISO Image and to put it in before the recovery disk. I tried to slip it in when it asked for the recovery disk but it would just ask for the recovery disk again and ignore this CD.

I have tried runnig this ISO burn on its own and keep getting Ryformat error type mismatch then it goes to a box screen of asking for a name and reminding me that things will be deleted to make a back up copy I hit next and get the same ryformat error.

I was reading that for formatting the drive like it seems we are trying to do usually you would use a floppy drive with this ISO file on a disk using the F6 option during the bootable CD process, yet according to Acers site it is to be a CD not a floppy and that option only looks for floppy drives.

I was going to try to do everything from another computer but none of my other 2 computers support SATA and from what I can tell this computer doesn't have any open connections for another HD. Also thought I would try using Nlite but that doesn't recognize either of the Acer disks, when so tried the actual XP disk I have but it doesnt recognize the ISO download from Acer to get integrated.

So this is where I am stuck now and asking for anyone's help on how to get this drive to format (I am assuming that's what the ISO file from Acer is to be doing) so I can get Windows back on it and keep my kid off my computer.


----------



## JeffM (Oct 14, 2008)

A genuine XP disc will format the disc for you.Change the bios to boot from CD and put in the XP disc and go from there, It's either that or buy a USB floppy and set bios to boot from that


----------



## kpq74 (Nov 12, 2008)

Not the older XP disc versions the newer ones do have the Sata formatting capability in them if they already have the SP2 integrated on the disc but mine is a original XP disk version 2002 which no SP on it or maybe SP1. I really didn't want to spend $100 on a stupid floppy for a one time use but I guess I will have to try that out hopefully it works.


----------



## JeffM (Oct 14, 2008)

for that sort of cash you could buy a usb hard drive and get the bios to boot from there. at least you would get later use from it.load it from yours and then add a Sata driver and then use windows file transfer to move it over to the right drive cos it does a format before transfer


----------



## kpq74 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah true well thx for tryin I even tried the Geek Squad at Best Buy stumped them completely they said they could probably figure it out if I brought it in and paid them $189. this computer isn't even 2 years old yet and only cost $400 new spending $100 on it at this point doesn't seem wise he will just have to do without until I can figure it out.


----------

